# Pacific Electric VO-1000 With Trolley Poles



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi all,

Recently I had a change of heart when it comes to era which I model in, mostly because of seeing the new MTH VO-1000 and the AMS Pacific Fruit Express reefers. I enjoy trying to recreate the 1940's life style of southern California, around the Los Angelies area. The Pacific Electric (which at the time would be controlled by the Southern Pacific) was improving it's operations, using steel cars, steeple cabs and early diesel locomotives such as Baldwin's VO-1000. All diesels locomotives on the Pacific Electric shared the Southern Pacific tiger stripe color scheme, but the unique thing about the P.E. diesels is that they were equipped with trolley poles for triggering signals and other devices running off the overhead. 


 
The poles atop the Baldwins are really a symbol of Pacific Electric, or to a few gamers, a common locomotive in the game called "L.A Noire". (photo below from game)




Recently I saw the MTH G scale Baldwin and I told myself I had to model the P.E. VO-1000's to run with the P.E. wooden 1000's series car I am building. The conversion is simple, especially with the help from an article printed in the October 2001 issue of Model Railroader, entitled " Modeling a Pacific Electric diesel with trolley poles" (http://www.bobsgardenpath.com/BaldwinSwitcher.html). Looks like I am changing era's again (meaning goodbye to my modern rolling stock, and unfortunately, goodbye any spare cash) 

-Dave


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I started playing this game (LA Noire) a few days ago. Imagine having all of LA 1946 at your fingertips to to drive around and explore. I could get lost in there.


----------



## thecitrusbelt (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is a link to a photo of two Pacific Electric diesels pulling a string of reefers on the Southern District in 1955. The lead locomotive has trolley poles. (I believe the poles were needed to activate the signal system.) The photo is by Dave Mewhinney. This appears to be the same train as in the picture above. 
http://davesrailpix.com/pe/htm/pe020.htm 
Bob Chaparro 
Citrus Industry Modeling Group 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/citrusmodeling/


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

As a kid I saw things like this. Sadly I wasn't around to see steam locos with trolley poles, which happened during WWII when PE got swamped with freight and there weren't enough electrics to handle it all. But, if you think diesels and steamers with trolley poles to trip the signals are peculiar, the Swiss went one better. Because coal was truly precious during WWII, a small batch of steam switchers had heating elements and pantographs fitted so they became electric steamers.


----------



## FHER_operator (Sep 7, 2012)

Neat idea and some very interesting subject matter (both the PE and L.A. Noire recreating yesterday digitally). Here's hoping this new direction proves enjoyable for you!

I'm sure you noticed the PE had a thing for GE 44-ton centercabs, perhaps one of those might fit in? And I know they're far from 1:32, but Hartland makes plenty of PE streetcars, from Birneys to early interurbans. Admittedly, it's hard for me to ignore the fact that my Birney car dwarfs my PCCs... it'd be nice to have more 1:29th or 1:32 streetcars.

Good luck and happy [electric] rails!


-Steven


----------

